# Sick pig??



## Guest (Jan 31, 2004)

I have two hogs that are just about ready to go to the processors. Yesterday, and still today, one of them is *off* He refuses to come out of his shed. It got VERY cold here... dropped from the 40's to single digits... they have an 8x8 shed that they have shoved all the bedding to one back corner and have a nest there. The second pig, which is a bit smaller... is fine. He squeals for feeding time and runs out for his chin scratch and food. I can get the *off* hog to get up and move around, got him to drink a bit of water, even eat a few frozen eggs yesterday, but today he won't eat anything. 

IDEAS??? These are the first hogs I have raised, and the only trouble I Have had until now is escapes... got that solved, and now this. Should I move up butcher day? Try to get it done immediately? He feels about the same temp as the other hog, but I notice he does shake some, whereas the other doesn't seem bothered by the cold. I sure can't give antibiotics or anything that would taint the meat. I am very frustrated and worried. Although I intend to eat these guys, I have stiven to give them a healthy, humane life and intend a quick and humane slaughter. It bothers me to see him not be his perky, pigly self. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## Sandy in KS (Jun 13, 2002)

Gee Stephanie, what a bummer! Please keep us posted on how he is doing. It is really hard to do much in the way of "examining" a pig that is sick. They are prone to stomach upset, for a variety of reasons, including gastric ulcers. Keeping him hydrated is really important. Try offering him an electrolyte solution for drinking. Most farm stores carry vitamin/electrolyte powders you can add to the water, or you can make your own with 2 t. noniodized salt, 1 teaspoon "lite" salt (for potassium), and about 1/4 cup of sugar per gallon of water. I have treated stomach problems in pigs with Pepto-Bismol tablets and Zantac-75 tablets. Immodium-AD works well for diarrhea. These would be safe and wouldn't taint the meat. It is, however, a shot in the dark. Also, if he refuses all food (try a bit of apple), it will be nearly impossible to give him anything orally. Good luck!


----------



## slkirky (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks so much for the reply Sandy... I was SHOCKED and very pleased to have him come out to greet me at tonights feeding time. This morning I could not even get him to stand up... he was pretty much down for 2 days... I didn't think he would make it through the day... and tonight he came out wanting food! I searched every resource I could find, and no illness seemed to fit... I had thought maybe pneumonia because of the bitter cold spell... but he was not coughing, and he went from fine to really sick so fast... no evidence of loose stools at all... about the only activity he showed was turning in his house... changing positions occasionally. I really thought he was a goner... and then this wonderful treat tonight! He had lots of water and ate corn and mixed grain and a bit of salt and a few fresh eggs. 

Thanks again,
Stephanie


----------

